# Triplets Plus



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

Here are some great tandem pictures. 

http://mileposters.net/tripletsplus/


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Those are very cool.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

On our tandem ride last night my daughter asked if we could get a bike for 8 so she could ride with her cousins. 

Kicker is all of her cousins are in California. We are in Colorado. How much do you think a octo-bike would cost with S&S couplers?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

I took a longer look at that link last night and found a link there to these guys:http://www.tourderevs.org/tdr/Welcome.html
Three ministers on a Calfee triple doing 13,000 miles in 100 days- talk about iron butts! It`s going on right now.


----------

